# Création d'un message "image" html visible tout de suite ?



## Robin13 (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
Une fois que l'on a crée une petite affiche avec textes, images etc.. genre "mon concert" comment fait-on pour l'intégrer à un envoi mail (genre e-mailing) *afin qu'elle soit directement affichée tout de suite à l'ecran et lisible par tous (Mac et PC), sans apparaître comme pièce jointe *qu'il faut ouvrir (car bcq ne le font pas), et surtout pas bloquée par des sites comme yahoo, ou hotmail etc.. qui masquent les images. Faut-il créer une page HTML ? un fichier JPEG ? PDF ? et quel format d'exportation pour obtenir ce résultat ? Bref, comment faire ???? Help !!
Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

Tu ne sauras jamais ce qu'il se passera r&#233;ellement chez chacun .... quelque soit la solution, jpg,pdf,html ...
Une page html, et ses composant h&#233;berg&#233; chez ton fai, par exemple ? au moins ce ne sera pas vu comme pi&#232;ce jointe


----------



## BernardRey (19 Octobre 2007)

En gros, ce que tu cherches &#224; faire, c'est un message en "HTML complexe". Une recherche sur le forum te donnera pas mal de pistes, car c'est un sujet r&#233;current. Mais bon, pour donner les solutions les plus imm&#233;diates :
- Thunderbird a un &#233;diteur HTML int&#233;gr&#233; qui permet de faire pas mal de choses.
- Mail sait envoyer au format HTML une page affich&#233;e dans Safari (qu'il faut donc composer au pr&#233;alable).
- Entourage (2004) sait envoyer comme messages HTML des documents mis en page dans Word (2004), en allant dans ce dernier choisir la commande "Fichier" > "Envoyer vers" > "Destinataire du message (HTML)..."

Il te reste &#224; faire les essais et voir ce qui te convient le mieux (et en effet, ne pas n&#233;gliger que le logiciel utilis&#233; par le r&#233;cipiendaire interviendra aussi dans la reproduction de ta page). Si ce n'est pas suffisant, il te faudra passer &#224; plus "pro" (MaxBulkMailer, etc.) Par contre, je ne te recommande pas la solution d'une page h&#233;berg&#233;e, car c'est une m&#233;thode que la plupart des logiciels bloquent (pour &#233;viter l'usage abusif par les spammeurs).


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Par contre, je ne te recommande pas la solution d'une page h&#233;berg&#233;e, car c'est une m&#233;thode que la plupart des logiciels bloquent (pour &#233;viter l'usage abusif par les spammeurs).



Evidement si la page d'index suffit, sans liens , pas besoin d'h&#233;bergement.
iWeb, pas trop cher, rapide, facile &#224; manipuler, esth&#233;tique ... Mais pas gratuit .


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir

Je rejoins Alycastre dans ce qu'il vient d'&#233;crire. Le fait d'afficher ou non directement une page HTML dans le logiciel de messagerie du destinataire est hors de la port&#233;e de l'exp&#233;diteur, puisqu'il d&#233;pend exclusivement du type et du param&#233;trage de ce logiciel.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un compte assez ancien sur lequel arrivent des spams en grande quantit&#233;. Compte tenu du risque &#233;lev&#233; d'attraper un malware, quand je consulte ce compte &#224; partir de mon PC, je n'affiche que le texte brut des messages. Les images et les documents avec mise en page n'apparaissent pas directement. Ainsi, aucun format ni aucune action ext&#233;rieure ne sera en mesure d'afficher chez moi un page HTML comme tu souhaites le faire.

Sinon, pour les cas o&#249; l'affichage ne serait pas bloqu&#233;, le moyen le plus courant d'afficher directement du texte format&#233; avec des images est :
- de stocker les images sur un serveur web accessible sur l'Internet
- de cr&#233;er le message en HTML, en le d&#233;clarant comme tel (avec "Content-Type: text/html" contenu dans l'en-t&#234;te)
- dans le code du message, de faire r&#233;f&#233;rence aux images (balises <img src="...">) &#224; l'aide de leur adresse absolue.
Pour ce faire, BernardRey a indiqu&#233; quelques solutions. En r&#233;sum&#233;, on met les images chez un h&#233;bergeur, et on envoie la page HTML qui les contient aux destinataires.


----------



## Robin13 (19 Octobre 2007)

Je vais voir si j'ai un peu compris, (suis pas sûre) surtout le dernier message. Exemple, je veux envoyer une affiche avec l'adresse du lieu etc.. via ma messagerie mail.
1) je fabrique 1 page Html basique, j'insère dans 1 tableau l'image jpeg de laffiche, que je vais appeler affiche.html ou index.html ???
2) Jai un espace perso chez mon fournisseur (où jai dailleurs déjà 2 ou 3 répertoires), je crée un répertoire « affiche », dedans je fais glisser ma page html + les images qui vont avec. Ok cest comme un mini site.
3) Mais question (désolé de ma naïveté) : du coup quest ce jenvoie aux personnes concernées, ladresse ou lurl de mon répertoire, du style mapageperso/affiche.html ? En fait je ne veux pas que les gens voient seulement un lien dans mon message, jaimerais que cette page html se comporte comme un image dans le corps du mail et directement visible, comme ces quelques pub que lon reçoit et dans un petit format et qui ont lavantage de safficher et de ne pas être bloquées par yahoo.
Bon, voilà, merci à tous de votre réponse.


----------



## Alycastre (19 Octobre 2007)

Robin13 a dit:


> Je vais voir si j'ai un peu compris, (suis pas sûre) surtout le dernier message. Exemple, je veux envoyer une affiche avec l'adresse du lieu etc.. via ma messagerie mail.
> 1) je fabrique 1 page Html basique, j'insère dans 1 tableau l'image jpeg de laffiche, que je vais appeler affiche.html ou index.html ???
> 2) Jai un espace perso chez mon fournisseur (où jai dailleurs déjà 2 ou 3 répertoires), je crée un répertoire « affiche », dedans je fais glisser ma page html + les images qui vont avec. Ok cest comme un mini site.
> 3) Mais question (désolé de ma naïveté) : du coup quest ce jenvoie aux personnes concernées, ladresse ou lurl de mon répertoire, du style mapageperso/affiche.html ? En fait je ne veux pas que les gens voient seulement un lien dans mon message, jaimerais que cette page html se comporte comme un image dans le corps du mail et directement visible, comme ces quelques pub que lon reçoit et dans un petit format et qui ont lavantage de safficher et de ne pas être bloquées par yahoo.
> Bon, voilà, merci à tous de votre réponse.



Une fois que tout est hébergé, tu appelles ta page index dans Safari et dans le menu " fichier" tu envois le contenu dans mail...


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Octobre 2007)

Robin13 a dit:


> Je vais voir si j'ai un peu compris, ...


En fait, non.

Tu stockes tes images chez un h&#233;bergeur ext&#233;rieur, puis tu fabriques localement ta page HTML avec les images h&#233;berg&#233;es.

Dans le code de ta page HTML, les images se retrouvent donc r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;s gr&#226;ce &#224; leur URL absolue et compl&#232;te (du type _ht__tp://mon.hebergeur.co__m/mon_image.jpg_).

C'est ensuite ta page HTML que tu envoies par mail, en l'ouvrant dans Safari et en faisant Pomme+I.


----------



## BernardRey (19 Octobre 2007)

De mon côté, j'insiste aussi  : c'est une erreur. La plupart des logiciels et quasiment tous les serveurs en entreprise bloquent l'affichage des images "en ligne". Autrement dit, les pages web hébergées sont bloquées et ne s'affichent pas. Pour ma part, je n'accepte d'ailleurs quasiment jamais de les afficher, même quand elles sont dans des messages d'expéditeurs relativement fiables. Il est trop facile d'y incorporer des images "espions" qui permettent de savoir si j'ai regardé le message, avec quelle adresse IP, etc. etc.

Il est nettement préférable d'incorporer tout le code HTML dans le message. Ceux qui ne veulent pas l'afficher (et c'est bien leur droit, là on ne peut rien de toute façon) ne le verront pas, évidemment. Mais pour le commun des mortels, l'affichage se fait sans problème et sans risque de paranoïa aiguë (puisqu'il n'y a rien à télécharger, et donc pas de traces à laisser).

Bon, évidemment, tout ça dépend du type d'envois que tu veux faire. Si c'est pour envoyer les photos du petit dernier à tes grands parent et cousins, tu peux toujours mettre tes images en ligne, ils te feront probablement confiance  Mais si c'est pour un envoi de type publicitaire (donc à des gens ne te connaissant pas forcément très bien), les chances d'affichage d'images en ligne sont quasiment nulles... Chez moi, en tout cas, ce genre de message passe à la trappe sans que j'aie téléchargé quoi que ce soit.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Octobre 2007)

Il est bien &#233;vident que si le destinataire ne veut pas voir les images distantes, il peut toutes les bloquer. Encore heureux !

Mais la question qui est pos&#233;e est de savoir comment faire *pour ne pas qu'elles apparaissent sous forme de pi&#232;ce jointe*. Or, en joignant les images au message, c'est ce qui se passe dans la moiti&#233; des cas (tout le monde n'utilise pas Apple Mail !).

En utilisant des images distantes, le destinataire verra le message appara&#238;tre, &#233;ventuellement sans les images, mais il aura alors la possibilit&#233; de les faire appara&#238;tre en un clic s'il le d&#233;sire. Et le message pourra appara&#238;tre de fa&#231;on correcte &#224; l'&#233;cran, avec les images plac&#233;es au bon endroit dans l a page.


_Nb: pour ne pas dire de b&#234;tise, je viens juste de refaire des essais avec plusieurs comptes et plusieurs logiciels de messagerie, et les r&#233;sultats confirment bien ce que j'&#233;cris ici._


----------

